# Get Published - Bookcase Challenge



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Coming Soon!*

*We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again 

I know - you are so excited and want to know the details. You will have to wait until next week to read all about it but I can give you a sneak peek into what is going to be happening! Remember our Thorsen Table and Virtual Dining Table Challenges from last year? Well, we partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to bring your the best challenge ever.



*This time it's all about the bookcase* - a piece of furniture that everyone uses and everyone needs. It's a project that, more than likely, you've built sometime in your woodworking career.

Each serious woodworking project starts with planning and a solid design. This project should be no exception. So create your "one of a kind" bookcase design then submit the finished plans as a challenge entry. Use your favorite computer program such as Google SketchUp or *other 3D/CAD software*. Or, if you prefer *hand drawn plans*, you can submit those too. Regardless of what process you use, the design must be able to be built in a woodworking shop.

*Get the Ball Rolling*

To help get the ball rolling, Glen Huey, Senior Editor of PW, prepared excellent primer about the bookcase inspiration and ideas:

"To get started with this challenge, the first step is to take a look at existing bookcases for inspiration and ideas. Check out any books you have, photos you've collected over the past few years or look to the Internet. Below are a number of links to web sites that showcase furniture, help with design or are focused primarily on bookcases. You certainly should find a "jump-off" point to begin your design. I came away stoked to design a bookcase and I'm not allowed to enter the contest - legally that is.

Furniture Index 
A searchable collection of more than 10,000 pieces of Danish furniture.

Design Addict 
A resource for modern, post-modern and contemporary design of the 20th-21st centuries.

Digital Library of the Decorative Arts
Electronic resources for study and research of the decorative arts, with a particular focus on Early America.

Covers
A collection of ways to exhibit book covers. Don't miss the previous year's photos as well.

Another important aspect of bookcase design is to know working specifics about building bookcases. Did you know that most shelves vary between 8" and 12" in width? Or the maximum span for 3/4"-thick shelves is 36" in length? To add you your knowledge and complement your creativity, we've included Troy Sexton's article, "Everything You Must Know About Shelving" from Popular Woodworking magazine, August 2000 (issue #116). It's loaded with pertinent bookcase facts and information. Click here to download a pdf of the story. "

*What does the winning design get? That's something you'll have to find out next week.. But, I can tell you it's not something Popular Woodworking, nor any other woodworking magazine, has ever offered before. Stay tuned!* You don't want to miss this one


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


gasp.. This is exciting!!!!


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


oooooo . . . . the suspense is overwhelming!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


Sounds very interesting!


----------



## CutNRun (Nov 14, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


I was excited up to the point of reading that we didn't have to build anything. Then my bubble burst. My wife had mentioned wanting another bookcase or two. I don't do Sketch-up, preferring graphite design work. Oh well, I'll watch with interest.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


wow this is exciting. I've been wanting to build a bookcase to showcase my "popular mechanics: do it yourself encyclopedia" printed 1957 that was handed down from my uncle to me. it originally belonged to my grandfather.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


nice…


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


Aaaah - the plot thickens.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


Hmmm. What could it be?. .. . . .


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


I'll be here next week, and in the meantime… My diabolical plan factory is already hard at work brainstorming for total worldwide bookshelve domination!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


oh yah chuck… I can hear the evil laugh from here!

"What are we going to do tonight, Brain?" "Same thing we do every night, Pinkie.. try and take over the world!!!!"


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


Bring it on!!!


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


Hey, CutNRun - don't watch from the sidelines - Martin said you'd be able to submit hand-drawn plans, too.


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


Man, I don't know NOTHIN' about design or bookshelves. But you better bet I'll be thinking about something to submit!


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


(Quote) 
Aaaah - the plot thickens.

-Bill - "Suit yourself and let the rest be pleased." http://www.cajunpen.com/

And he turned on the buzz saw…............


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


Sharpen up the ol' mouse ball…


----------



## aaronmolloy (Jan 19, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


I've been dying to make a bookcase for my woodworker and woodturner magazines and my collection of woodworking books


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


Just getting ready to start my bookcases. Won't kill me to wait another week. Count me in guys.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


I was excited up to the point that I read where sketchup was part of it… or plans of any time. I dont do plans. I get the dimensions and then do it in my head. Guess I'll be watching from the bench.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


This should be good….


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


get thinking anyway, Obi… maybe the details that we hear about next week will change your mind. What's the harm with thinking?


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


yeah.. the prize is going to be really special… any guesses?


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


Thinking! Why that could be dangerous. After all a mind is a terrible thing.


----------



## RyanShervill (Dec 18, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


Special prize…....I'm going to guess that it is to be published in the mag, and possibly a trip to the shop for photos…...or (hopefully) a brand new unisaw with 52" fence


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


yah.. we've done the bandsaw… now what…


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


Martin said, "You will have to wait until next week …"

I tell you, this site is reminding me more and more of a few young ladies I used know … tease, tease, tease!

;-)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


lol 
kinda reminds me of a young child who has made a special gift for his parents .. "I can't tell you what it is… it's a…"


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


We'll have Glen Huey make it for us.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


I'm hoping for a 100 thousand dollar grand prize !


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


EVERYONE please read … I down loaded Google SketchUp (as Martin mentions) recently. It's a hoot … Try it. Then try Google Earth and hang on to your socks. They are both FREE.


----------



## sandflea (Jan 16, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


Perfect timing! My grandmother just asked me to design and build a floor-to-ceiling bookcase for all her photo albums.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


Grand Prize - Sam Maloof comes to your shop and helps you build your design???


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


Peter - how did you know!!!


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


AND THE GRAND PRIZE IS …............ ( thats a drumroll ) an evening round the campfire listening to thos. angle tell cowboy stories !


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


oh now that sounds like fun!! 
and then the next morning we could have a bonfire breakfast!!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


I hope the prize also includes the plane tickets to go from place to place.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


AND SECOND PRIZE IS …..... ms. debbies hat ! id love to get my mitts on that bad boy . i bet it would be a real "chick magnet " over at the beach ! lol


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


I wanna win a trip to visit Martin so he can show me all the cool inner workings of LJ.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


MrTrim-not my hat.. oh no oh no… Martin, say it ain't so!!!!

a trip to Slovakia.. sounds like a great prize!


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


I'm shooting for second place..

Joey


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


I'm sharpening my pencil…I still prefer to do my drawings by hand. Its almost as enjoyable as building the project. I just don't get the tactile pleasure from using the computer to do it (that and I just can's seem to get the hang of it.) I guess I'll be one of the only ones to submit hand drawings.

BTW….I already have the first sketch done, front view. Next is the side veiw, followed by the shop drawings.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


so when does this contest start and what are the details etc ?


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Coming Soon!*
> 
> *We're at it again - it's Challenge time!!* And we're raising the bar again
> 
> ...


... and the waiting is over


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Announcement*

*Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)



This time it's all about the bookcases. Everyone needs them. Are you ready to design a bookcase that catches the eyes of Popular Woodworking's editors, *establishes you as a paid and published author and presents your design to thousands of fellow woodworkers?* I'll bet you are.

Each serious woodworking project starts with planning and a solid design. This project should be no exception. So create your "one of a kind" bookcase design then submit the finished plans as a challenge entry. Use your favorite computer program such as Google SketchUp or other 3D/CAD software. Or, if you prefer hand drawn plans, you can submit those too. (Note: the project does not have to be built at this stage.)

*Regardless of what process you use, the design must be able to be built in a woodworking shop.*
The idea is NOT to build the project prior to the end of the challenge. The build will be part of the fun stuff AFTER a winner is selected.

*PRIZES*


The winner will get *full-blown article in the Popular Woodworking magazine*. PW will work with the winner for step-by-step photos of the building process and opening photo - even if it requires them to arrange a photographer to make a trip. In addition, the winner will be paid for the article and become a contributing author. *IMPORTANT NOTE:* If the winner doesn't want to build the bookcase, PW will take on the project in their shop and write the article based on winner's input. It's going to be the winner's choice.
Runner-up designs may be published as well. 
Three random winners will get cool LJ shirt

*HOW TO ENTER / OFFICIAL RULES*


The primary function of the entry is as a bookcase. You won't gain points if the piece is a dining table with shelves located below the apron  Plus it must be able to be built in the real world - not just in the computer program.
Design must be your own, not copied from another existing piece.
Design your entry in Google SketchUp or other 3D/CAD program. Hand drawn plans are accepted as well.
*SUBMIT your challenge entry as the regular blog entry* (not as the project) and tag it with challenge04 (of course you may add any additional tags too):








Note that you don't need to use 'challenge04' in the blog entry title.
You can submit only one entry - give it your best shot.
Describe your modeling process in a blog entry and add *at least one screenshot of the finished bookcase design* created by you.
*You must include the final model file in your entry - if you're submitting other than hand drawn plans.* SKP SketchUp file or DFX file if you're using CAD-type program.
The entry deadline is April 20th. 
Winners will be announced online at LumberJocks.com and PopularWoodworking.com on April 25th.

You can read the answers to frequently asked questions here.

*We know have the screencast showing the process of submitting your entry
WATCH THE SCREENCAST HERE*

*RESOURCES*


Download Google SketchUp
Bob's SketchUp tutorials 
Official SketchUp tutorials
Tutorial: How to embed pictures
LumberJocks SketchUp repository
Free online file storage and sharing websites - ideal for uploading and embedding your final file(s) - Box, FilesAnywhere, MediaMax, Omnidrive


*View all current entries*

*P.S.* You can *help promoting* this one of a kind event by clicking on the *Share This* button in the top right corner. It allows you to easily send this page to your friend(s) by email. And if you're using one of the popular bookmarking/sharing websites like Reddit, StumbleUpon, Digg or others, it's very easy to share this page by clicking on the same button.


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm….....well I can't draw a straight line and still haven't figured out sketch up so I maybe outa this one, but I might cowboy up and try anyway.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


there's no time like the present to challenge yourself and try something new.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


Rats, I have a hard time doing sketches. I'm going to have to dive into the sketchup program. I'd like to try this. I would like nothing better than to be published in a magazine. Would be a neat thing. My brother and sister have been published multiple times in their genres - so I think it would be neat if I could to.

I'm going to give it a shot.

Come an jocks! Lets get a competition going here!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


Good luck to all those who enter!

How detailed does initial design need to be?

A set of plans, or just a rough sketch?


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


I can use Sketchup pretty-well, but I'm not sure how well I could design an award-winning bookcase. Even if I could, I doubt I would be able to build it to match my design. If anyone wants to try creating something on paper maybe you can send it my way and I'll try to model it.


----------



## Fishsomo (Feb 18, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


I just had someone asking me for a bookcase…could it be fate?


----------



## Sir_Robert (Feb 17, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


No interest in bookcases. I'd like to do an article on zero clearance tablesaw inserts. How to make 'em and fine tune 'em. Do you think the magazine would pay me a big pile of money for that? The last idea I submitted to a magazine got me $100 and an American Woodworker work shirt (nice one, too!)
Seems kind of boring having everyone make bookcases. Where's your creativity?


----------



## romansfivefive (Jan 26, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure that I have no idea how to make something that will stand out against all the talent I see on these posts all the thime, but I am always looking to learn something new. Sketch up, here I come. Can you book case look like a 1930 model aa? Just kidding…


----------



## Nils (Oct 27, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


I have a standing request from the LOML to make a shelf, running the length of our hall (16 ft), for display of art objects and books, in Arts and Crafts style. Will this count? As I've been thinking this through, it's seeming like a significant design challenge.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


That's a very cool prize! Also for those worried about having to build it/write the article the folks at Popular Woodworking will build it for you with your input if you prefer.

"So, if you want to design but not necessarily build your bookcase, we'll take on the project here in the Popular Woodworking shop and write the article based on your input. It's going to be your choice. Either way you choose, your name will be on the article."


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


Sir Robert .. have you seen our "thorsen table challenge"?? Everyone started with the same object. The process was a lot of fun and very interesting to see the different takes on the same table.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


I'm with Gary K do you want detailed plans (joinery, measurements) or just the sketch?


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


If Gary K is entering it's going to be a tough competition.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


No need to be negative *Sir_Robert*, you don't like it, you don't submit an entry, but I think *Martin*'s huge efforts should be praised or, at least, not diminished by anybody. He's working very hard for all of us (yes, for promoting his websites mainly-I'm not that naive-but his efforts benefit us all greatly).

Also, I'm with *Debbie* on this: 36 days here is nearly not enough to judge the vast amount of creativity such a challenge might inspire among the LJ community. Give it some time and I'm sure you will change your mind.

Good luck to all of you that will enter the challenge!

My two cents.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


Martin thanks once again. This is a wonderful opportunity and a nice job of pairing it with Popular Woodworking as well. You have really raised the stakes on this one.

You deserve a pay raise. At least 15%.


----------



## naperville (Jan 28, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


Well, from the simple side of inspiration driven design, you could do an interpretation of Craftsman meets Art Deco. Or maybe Green & Green meet Andy Warhol… Yea, I know it's odd, or is it? The only thing is for it to be your interpretation. And while there are some rules that say how it needs to be done, think about all the possibilities that could be done. Just when you think it is too wierd, hang a left and push further.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


I was thinking about this challenge this morning when I woke up-and I can see that with our wide range of skills and interests that we will need to provide challenges of all levels: from basic skills to creative challenges, to more advanced skills. 
Hopefully we will be able to provide the "right" challenges to fit everyone's interests and abilities.

As for me… I'll be designing something, just for the sake of challenging myself. Life is too short to waste opportunities by saying "I can't".


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


Very cool, I may have to play around with Sketchup and see what I can do!

As for creativity… my local woodworking group just completed a BBQ Box project - a pretty simple "box with a lid" thing. But the finished results showcased each member's personal style in the choice of wood, hardware and finish. I think the most basic projects (bookcase) offer the most room for creativity! You have to really put effort into setting yourself apart.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


This will be fun to watch.


----------



## cburch (Mar 27, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


Well, if I had only known… I literally just finished this winter project.. 8' wide, floor to ceiling built in contemporary bookcase of my own design….


----------



## gil (Mar 27, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


I don't get it. How, in dumb guy words, do you submit an entry in the bookcase design contest? Even more basic, how do you direct a question? Who will answer? How do we comminucate? It is like talking to the wall. Here goes nothing.


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


For Gil, from # 4 above:

4. Submit your challenge entry as the regular blog entry (not as the project) and tag it with challenge04 (of course you may add any additional tags too)...

And you can see my entry on my Lumberjocks blog


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


Thanks Al.. that REALLY helps with seeing the process.

And re: questions .. ask here and someone will get you the answer!!


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


I have a question about item #7

*7. You must include the final model file in your entry - if you're submitting other than hand drawn plans. SKP SketchUp file or DFX file if you're using CAD-type program.*

How do you attach a file as part of you blog? I've attached pictures before but never a "regular" file. I use Photobucket for my pictures, but I didn't see an option there to upload a standard file.


----------



## Arzosa (Mar 28, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


Are there any different categories for the judging of the prizes? Such as age groups , or skill levels? What if you are a teenager or a beginner woodworker and want to enter this contest and are going against seasoned craftsmen and women? that doesn't seem very fair.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


I've entered all of the challenges since I joined this site and I am definitely an underdog - (way below our teenaged woodworkers)!! The challenges have always been really rewarding for me in so many ways.

What I like about this challenge is that the focus at this point is on the design! If you can dream it and draw it you're "in". I haven't dreamed "it" yet though. I hope I come up with something before the deadline!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


Arzosa,

I think you are underestimating the abilities of the teenagers that are part of this group. Some of these are producing instructional videos and projects of exceptional quality and are mature well beyond their chronological age.


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


*Just a reminder to everyone:*

The idea is NOT to build the project prior to the end of the contest. The build will be part of the fun stuff AFTER a winner is selected - and the winner will build the project in his / her shop, or he / she can elect to let PWW do the build, and he / she still gets his / her name in the PWW article.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


Arzosa - If anything you might have the advantage. This is a design contest, and you don't carry the baggage,
of older designs, and can approach things with a fresh outlook.

You never know, you might be the next design genius for the next generation.


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


I have build a lot of bookcases in my career as a trim carpenter so I was going for something that was more like a fine piece of furniture than a bookcase, I don't think people look at bookcases as furniture, more like a utilitarian object or a build in, sure they want them to look nice and go with their design, but how many antique bookcase do we find. maybe a few but not many. I got the inspiration for my design from a federal style side board with all the inlays and stringing in the legs and top, I just thought it would make a neat book case, it would be low so it wouldn't dominate the wall or a top hutch could be added.

I tried to do mine in Sketchup but failed to draw it the way I wanted it. Thats why I like my pencil, I just can't get my mind around Sketchup, I use Autocad and another kitchen cabinet software. but Sketchup just throws me for a loop, I have watched the video's and followed the tutorials, but I still spend more time trying to figure out one thing or the other and then I get discourage and grab my pencil. I really wish someone would do some podcast on using Sketchup for those of us challenged…lol.

Good Luck everyone
Joey


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


Joey,

You are in luck, friend! Look at "this recent entry": http://lumberjocks.com/topics/2799 . I think many will rejoice. Bob Babcock, a SketchUp guru, has posted these for everyone's enjoyment.


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


Sorry for cross-posting this, but it is important. I made an identical post as a Comment on Martin's video screencast about the Bookcase Challenge :

*To everyone entering the Bookcase Challenge *(I hope I don't upset anyone here):

PLEASE make sure you enter the proper tag in your blogs, "challenge04". It would be sad to see anyone miss out by having an improper tag in their entry :-( .

When I clicked on Martin's link to view all the entries, only a few came up. But, as I looked through the entries of the last two days, I found at least four more. These were either missing the tag altogether, or the tag was misspelled.

Good luck to all!


----------



## CharlesWilson (Mar 28, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


I am trying to create an entry, but can't figure out how to attach or upload the SketchUp files that go with it. Any help or redirection will be appreciated.

Charles


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


Charles,

Perfect timing! Please look at the following video tutorial Martin published eralier today. He included uploading the file(s) for the project, too. Enjoy!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


Hey Al.. looks like you are having fun-first one to enter and now you can sit back and enjoy watching everyone as they prepare their entry!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


*We know have the screencast showing the process of submitting your entry
WATCH THE SCREENCAST HERE*


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


Answers to the frequently asked questions will be posted in the coming days.


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


Debbie,

I am having LOTS of fun! It is wonderful to see all the beautiful and worthy entries coming in.


----------



## RyanShervill (Dec 18, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


Martin, for us country folk without the blessing of high-speed inetnet connections, would you mind listing out the entry steps? Video is impossible at 28K I'm afraid…..


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


Glen answered the frequently asked questions… read here


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


OK…I guess I might actually throw my hat into the ring. I don't have a need for a bookcase or the time to build one but given that PW will take care of that side of it now I guess I'm in. Anyone here that can show me how to use Sketchup….


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


I completed an interesting bookcase a little while ago, and posted it a few days ago to my website:

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/Furniture/Recycling%20a%20Ladder.html

What do you think? Is this elligible?

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## jeanmarc (Mar 23, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


hello, J tries to put my project on the blog, I have nor am not to arrive .je L thus put on my page of project are what that will be taken into account for the challenge thank you very much sorry for my English


----------



## lobbster (Oct 31, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


working feverishly to get mine done.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


Aaaarrrghhh! I finally get an idea for the bookcase challenge. Three days and some intensive Sketchupping too late. Ohh well I'll be more prepared for the next one. I am looking forward to the results!


----------



## leonmcd (Jul 12, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *Ever wondered how to become published?* How to see your unique creation on the pages of your favorite woodworking magazine? Well, now is your chance to achieve just that! We've partnered with Popular Woodworking magazine again to present a new, exciting challenge for all members of LumberJocks.com. (If you're not a member, now is the time to join us!)
> 
> ...


Just discovered we have a winner. Could not find out on the LJ's site. I go to the site several times a day and somehow I missed it.

I had to go to Popular Woodworking to get a link back to LJ's. I guess I was expecting something like the previous contests where there was something on the home page. So I started searching the LJ's site. Under What's Hot I found a reference to this blog but didn't know enough to follow it to part 6 to see we had a winner.

While I'm here, I think it would be nice if there was a way to see all the entries together. As it is now, you have to read each individual blog to see the designs. An image, a link to the SketchUp file and/or the blog entry would be nice.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Video Tutorial*

This is so exciting - New era at LumberJocks.com begins right now - *the era of video tutorials*. I just finished our first video tutorial screencast titled "*How to submit entry into the Bookcase Design Challenge*". It outlines all of the steps in posting the blog entry, embedding the pictures as well as the final project file and then submitting it properly to the Challenge.

Any feedback is much appreciated since I want to replace our wordy help section with this kind of screencasts in the future.

Oh.. and special thanks goes to gwurst for giving me the permission to use his entry as the source material for this video. Thanks!

*Now let's get the show started…*
note: there is no audio

http://blip.tv/play/tTSwnTcA


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Video Tutorial*
> 
> This is so exciting - New era at LumberJocks.com begins right now - *the era of video tutorials*. I just finished our first video tutorial screencast titled "*How to submit entry into the Bookcase Design Challenge*". It outlines all of the steps in posting the blog entry, embedding the pictures as well as the final project file and then submitting it properly to the Challenge.
> 
> ...


Great video and very descriptive. You covered all the bases and described the whole process. My bookcase design is now immortalized in an instructional video!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Video Tutorial*
> 
> This is so exciting - New era at LumberJocks.com begins right now - *the era of video tutorials*. I just finished our first video tutorial screencast titled "*How to submit entry into the Bookcase Design Challenge*". It outlines all of the steps in posting the blog entry, embedding the pictures as well as the final project file and then submitting it properly to the Challenge.
> 
> ...


wow gwurst-a winner before the contest is even over!!!  
Congrats 

Thanks, Martin. This really is much better than the written descriptions. Love the little "tips" flags.


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Video Tutorial*
> 
> This is so exciting - New era at LumberJocks.com begins right now - *the era of video tutorials*. I just finished our first video tutorial screencast titled "*How to submit entry into the Bookcase Design Challenge*". It outlines all of the steps in posting the blog entry, embedding the pictures as well as the final project file and then submitting it properly to the Challenge.
> 
> ...


Terrific, Martin!

And congratulations to *gwurst *for his immortal design -* it is great,* gwurst.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Video Tutorial*
> 
> This is so exciting - New era at LumberJocks.com begins right now - *the era of video tutorials*. I just finished our first video tutorial screencast titled "*How to submit entry into the Bookcase Design Challenge*". It outlines all of the steps in posting the blog entry, embedding the pictures as well as the final project file and then submitting it properly to the Challenge.
> 
> ...


Was there supposed to be audio? I know my hearing ain't what it used to be, but I couldn't hear anything. I cranked my volume up all the way (nice buzz) but no sound.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Video Tutorial*
> 
> This is so exciting - New era at LumberJocks.com begins right now - *the era of video tutorials*. I just finished our first video tutorial screencast titled "*How to submit entry into the Bookcase Design Challenge*". It outlines all of the steps in posting the blog entry, embedding the pictures as well as the final project file and then submitting it properly to the Challenge.
> 
> ...


No audio, Russel.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Video Tutorial*
> 
> This is so exciting - New era at LumberJocks.com begins right now - *the era of video tutorials*. I just finished our first video tutorial screencast titled "*How to submit entry into the Bookcase Design Challenge*". It outlines all of the steps in posting the blog entry, embedding the pictures as well as the final project file and then submitting it properly to the Challenge.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I thought I was going deaf.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Video Tutorial*
> 
> This is so exciting - New era at LumberJocks.com begins right now - *the era of video tutorials*. I just finished our first video tutorial screencast titled "*How to submit entry into the Bookcase Design Challenge*". It outlines all of the steps in posting the blog entry, embedding the pictures as well as the final project file and then submitting it properly to the Challenge.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video. This makes the process much clearer.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Video Tutorial*
> 
> This is so exciting - New era at LumberJocks.com begins right now - *the era of video tutorials*. I just finished our first video tutorial screencast titled "*How to submit entry into the Bookcase Design Challenge*". It outlines all of the steps in posting the blog entry, embedding the pictures as well as the final project file and then submitting it properly to the Challenge.
> 
> ...


Great video, Martin!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Video Tutorial*
> 
> This is so exciting - New era at LumberJocks.com begins right now - *the era of video tutorials*. I just finished our first video tutorial screencast titled "*How to submit entry into the Bookcase Design Challenge*". It outlines all of the steps in posting the blog entry, embedding the pictures as well as the final project file and then submitting it properly to the Challenge.
> 
> ...


thanks martin…very clear…even i can do this…lol…

one question…you uploaded pictures from photobucket and the sketch-up file from box.net…why do you need the sketch-up file at the end if you have the three pictures of your work? what is difference between the two? my guess is that the sketch-up file allows contest judges to view your work in sketch-up?

gwurts…cool bookcase…


----------



## pappyjohn (Mar 26, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Video Tutorial*
> 
> This is so exciting - New era at LumberJocks.com begins right now - *the era of video tutorials*. I just finished our first video tutorial screencast titled "*How to submit entry into the Bookcase Design Challenge*". It outlines all of the steps in posting the blog entry, embedding the pictures as well as the final project file and then submitting it properly to the Challenge.
> 
> ...


HI Martin, Looks pretty great, for thhe finishe video are you incorporating sound. I'm fairly new to the computer scene, will this thing be able to be slowed down. Getting older and my glsses don't work as fast as they used too (ha ha). Thanks for listening to my input….your brother in woodworking John


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Video Tutorial*
> 
> This is so exciting - New era at LumberJocks.com begins right now - *the era of video tutorials*. I just finished our first video tutorial screencast titled "*How to submit entry into the Bookcase Design Challenge*". It outlines all of the steps in posting the blog entry, embedding the pictures as well as the final project file and then submitting it properly to the Challenge.
> 
> ...


Yes, thanks Martin. I hadn't heard of box.net. That will be useful for other postings I'd like to do.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Video Tutorial*
> 
> This is so exciting - New era at LumberJocks.com begins right now - *the era of video tutorials*. I just finished our first video tutorial screencast titled "*How to submit entry into the Bookcase Design Challenge*". It outlines all of the steps in posting the blog entry, embedding the pictures as well as the final project file and then submitting it properly to the Challenge.
> 
> ...


I liked it and learned many things from it !


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Video Tutorial*
> 
> This is so exciting - New era at LumberJocks.com begins right now - *the era of video tutorials*. I just finished our first video tutorial screencast titled "*How to submit entry into the Bookcase Design Challenge*". It outlines all of the steps in posting the blog entry, embedding the pictures as well as the final project file and then submitting it properly to the Challenge.
> 
> ...


*To everyone entering the Bookcase Challenge *(I hope I don't upset anyone here):

PLEASE make sure you enter the proper tag in your blogs, "challenge04". It would be sad to see anyone miss out by having an improper tag in their entry :-( .

When I clicked on Martin's link to view all the entries, only a few came up. But, as I looked through the entries of the last two days, I found at least four more. These were either missing the tag altogether, or the tag was misspelled.

Good luck to all!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Video Tutorial*
> 
> This is so exciting - New era at LumberJocks.com begins right now - *the era of video tutorials*. I just finished our first video tutorial screencast titled "*How to submit entry into the Bookcase Design Challenge*". It outlines all of the steps in posting the blog entry, embedding the pictures as well as the final project file and then submitting it properly to the Challenge.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback.. I need some encouragement before working on other LJ Help Screencasts lol


----------



## CharlesWilson (Mar 28, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Video Tutorial*
> 
> This is so exciting - New era at LumberJocks.com begins right now - *the era of video tutorials*. I just finished our first video tutorial screencast titled "*How to submit entry into the Bookcase Design Challenge*". It outlines all of the steps in posting the blog entry, embedding the pictures as well as the final project file and then submitting it properly to the Challenge.
> 
> ...


Worked like a charm!

Thanks!

Charles


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Video Tutorial*
> 
> This is so exciting - New era at LumberJocks.com begins right now - *the era of video tutorials*. I just finished our first video tutorial screencast titled "*How to submit entry into the Bookcase Design Challenge*". It outlines all of the steps in posting the blog entry, embedding the pictures as well as the final project file and then submitting it properly to the Challenge.
> 
> ...


Nicely done Martin…what are you using to capture the screens?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Video Tutorial*
> 
> This is so exciting - New era at LumberJocks.com begins right now - *the era of video tutorials*. I just finished our first video tutorial screencast titled "*How to submit entry into the Bookcase Design Challenge*". It outlines all of the steps in posting the blog entry, embedding the pictures as well as the final project file and then submitting it properly to the Challenge.
> 
> ...


Great job Martin.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Video Tutorial*
> 
> This is so exciting - New era at LumberJocks.com begins right now - *the era of video tutorials*. I just finished our first video tutorial screencast titled "*How to submit entry into the Bookcase Design Challenge*". It outlines all of the steps in posting the blog entry, embedding the pictures as well as the final project file and then submitting it properly to the Challenge.
> 
> ...


Bob, I've used Camtasia.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Questions & Answers*

Here are the frequently asked questions answered by Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking.

*Can we enter an original design that we've recently executed and already built?*
Yes, as long you're willing to build the unit again or work with us as we build it to your winning plan.

*How detailed does initial design need to be? A set of plans, or just a rough sketch?*
This is, to a large extent, up to the you. We must to be able to determine from the drawings that the design is able to be built without problems. So, if a woodworker can build the project from the drawings you supply, that's sufficient. But, the number one question we get at Popular Woodworking from readers is, "Do you have any further drawings or plans available for this project?"

*I use eCabinet Systems software to do my designs. Is it OK to submit the file for my entry to the Bookcase Challenge as an eCabinet Systems file?*
We would prefer the file be in DXF format (or Sketchup file as specified in the challenge announcement). However, if your eCabinets file cannot be converted to a DXF, we'll accept PDF format. (There is a free program that allows one to save a file as opposed to printing the pages.)

*Are there any different categories for the judging of the prizes, such as age groups or skill levels?*
There are no categories. But I've seen many fascinating designs and projects built by woodworkers new to the craft. In fact, it's the design in which we're interested, and sometimes seasoned woodworkers develop habits or certain styles that stifle their ability to create new, fresh designs. Lack of experience may be to your benefit - so don't let age or woodworking skill level dissuade you from entering.

*Why do you need the SketchUp (or dxf) file at the end if you have the pictures of your work? What is difference between the two? My guess is that the SketchUp file allows contest judges to view your work in sketch-up?*
This is correct. In SketchUp, we can take the drawings apart to see how the construction could work. This goes a long way toward understanding that a design is able to be built. It's also easy to convert to CAD files.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Questions & Answers*
> 
> Here are the frequently asked questions answered by Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


That answers my question.


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Questions & Answers*
> 
> Here are the frequently asked questions answered by Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Martin. I have the answer to my question.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Questions & Answers*
> 
> Here are the frequently asked questions answered by Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


I don't know if I like the idea of strangers picking my Skecthup models apart. They are like my children


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Questions & Answers*
> 
> Here are the frequently asked questions answered by Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


That seems to be a pretty complete FAQ.


----------



## lobbster (Oct 31, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Questions & Answers*
> 
> Here are the frequently asked questions answered by Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


If the design is hand drawn, what is the best way to get the drawings entered?


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Questions & Answers*
> 
> Here are the frequently asked questions answered by Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Lobbster, you can scan them and post as the pictures.


----------



## woodup (Aug 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Questions & Answers*
> 
> Here are the frequently asked questions answered by Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


What does a published project/article earn these days?


----------



## BikerDad (Jul 16, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Questions & Answers*
> 
> Here are the frequently asked questions answered by Glen Huey, Senior Editor of Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Nuts, I wish I would have found out about this before the deadline. I have a simple, and, if I do say so myself, beautifully designed bookcase that would be a fine contender. Heck, I think I might still have the plans also. Bummer.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Just 4 Days To Go*

Don't forget that the entry deadline of our Bookcase Challenge is on Sunday.. so there are just 4 days to go.

I suggest to read the rules carefully before posting your polished entry. Here they are again:

*HOW TO ENTER / OFFICIAL RULES*


The primary function of the entry is as a bookcase. You won't gain points if the piece is a dining table with shelves located below the apron  Plus it must be able to be built in the real world - not just in the computer program.
Design must be your own, not copied from another existing piece.
Design your entry in Google SketchUp or other 3D/CAD program. Hand drawn plans are accepted as well.
*SUBMIT your challenge entry as the regular blog entry* (not as the project) and tag it with challenge04 (of course you may add any additional tags too):








Note that you don't need to use 'challenge04' in the blog entry title.
You can submit only one entry - give it your best shot.
Describe your modeling process in a blog entry and add *at least one screenshot of the finished bookcase design* created by you.
*You must include the final model file in your entry - if you're submitting other than hand drawn plans.* SKP SketchUp file or DFX file if you're using CAD-type program.
The entry deadline is April 20th. 
Winners will be announced online at LumberJocks.com and PopularWoodworking.com on April 25th.

You can read the answers to frequently asked questions here.

And here's the video tutorial:

http://blip.tv/play/tTSwnTcA

*GOOD LUCK!*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Just 4 Days To Go*
> 
> Don't forget that the entry deadline of our Bookcase Challenge is on Sunday.. so there are just 4 days to go.
> 
> ...


getting closer!!!

start drawing everyone.. get your submission in


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Just 4 Days To Go*
> 
> Don't forget that the entry deadline of our Bookcase Challenge is on Sunday.. so there are just 4 days to go.
> 
> ...


I've been trying to get to it and was thinking I'd just sneak in under the wire. Now just this morning I was asked to work on a super double top secret project proposal all weekend. Not looking good. That and the surf is supposed to be great tomorrow…... If I do it it's going to have to be quick and dirty.


----------



## woodup (Aug 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Just 4 Days To Go*
> 
> Don't forget that the entry deadline of our Bookcase Challenge is on Sunday.. so there are just 4 days to go.
> 
> ...


Can you be more specific on the deadline. Does April 20th mean entries will be accepted through April 20th (April 21 too late….) or is there a more specific timeline that I may have missed? Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Just 4 Days To Go*
> 
> Don't forget that the entry deadline of our Bookcase Challenge is on Sunday.. so there are just 4 days to go.
> 
> ...


Yes.. 21st April is late. Consider April 20 in your local time zone and it will be fine.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Just 4 Days To Go*
> 
> Don't forget that the entry deadline of our Bookcase Challenge is on Sunday.. so there are just 4 days to go.
> 
> ...


I just remembered. Weren't we supposed to hear who won today?


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Just 4 Days To Go*
> 
> Don't forget that the entry deadline of our Bookcase Challenge is on Sunday.. so there are just 4 days to go.
> 
> ...


Just working on it Gary


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*And The Winners Are...*

*LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.



Here's the summary of the event as well as the announcement of the winner and runner-ups by *Glen Huey*, Senior Editor of PW:

"Congratulations everyone. *The LumberJocks excelled at designing great looking, buildable bookcases and we were certainly impressed with the group as a whole.* This became a difficult task for the Popular Woodworking editors. We individually studied the entries to arrive at our own favorites, then brought those to a group meeting hoping we might see a consensus winner. Instead, we had 11 bookcases to work with to try and determine a winning design. Each design had aspects that we both liked and disliked (editors can be particular when it comes to projects for articles, you know). Even the top entries have design or possible construction techniques we would like to see tweaked, but here goes the list."

"At the top of our list, after much discussion, is *Ryan's* Shoji Screen Inspired Bookcase. This is a very nice design and will be a great article in our magazine. We look forward to working with Ryan as his bookcase comes to life in the pages of PW. Congratulations on his upcoming or recent family addition, too."



"Close behind Ryan's bookcase was *Daniel's* A&C Bookcase with Magazine Drawers. This piece was very close to the top and had strong support from each editor. In the end, we felt that Daniel's bookcase displayed too strong of a mixture of many A&C designs. And, the magazine drawers, when fully loaded, would be extremely heavy to access."



"Also a strong contender was *Charlie's* Sliding Dovetails Bookcase. What slowed our enthusiasm for this design was the difficulty of sliding dovetails, but when discussed further and a few suggestions were made in how this might become an easier project with a simple adjustment in joinery, Charlie's design gained momentum, but was just nosed out by Ryan's design."



And here are three random winners of the LJ shirt:


Jeff
RLS
MsDebbieP

*Congratulations!*


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Ryan! Great job.

Also to Daniel and Charlie!


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Terrific!

Congratulations to Ryan for a wonderful design!!! I might have to build one of the Shoji screen-inspired bookcases, too.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


wow Ryan thats a great bookcase. congratulations! Daniel and Charlie, you two had some great bookcases two. Its a shame that they couldn't include more than one. I could never make a decision between the three. Great job to everyone and once again congratulations Ryan!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Rayan Daniel & charlie.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Congratulation to all winners nice job , wish I could do as good as you guys , maybe some day .


----------



## blackdogwoodshop (Mar 11, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Ryan!

Thanks to Martin and Popular Woodworking for hosting this contest!


----------



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Congraulations to all the winners. Ryan great job your design outstanding.


----------



## Paul_D (Feb 20, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Congrats to all of you and Ryan I will definitely buy that issue of PW when it comes out. Great job!


----------



## woodup (Aug 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Way to go and represent Lumberjocks! Looking forward to see the issue!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Congrats to Ryan and ALL!!!! I look forward to seeing it published… (man, this is exciting stuff!!)


----------



## AlanY (Mar 19, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to Ryan

and also Daniel & Charlie.

Thanks to PW and Lumberjocks for holding the contest.

Alan


----------



## Thuan (Dec 12, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to Ryan for the new addition and the win, 2008 is looking good for you!
A firm hand shake and a pat on the back to all the participants!


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


congrats to the winners as well as all who entered


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Congratulations all. Very nice designs and great sketchup work. I really liked Ryan's design from the start since I'm partial to asian pieces. I can see myself building it or something very similar someday for my youngest daughter since she shares my taste. Great job Martin and PW…I'm going to have to start my subscription again.

I was mad at myself for not getting a design done for the contest but i know I wouldn't have even come close. Very inspiring.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Ryan, well done.

Charlie and Daniel you guys deserve a round of applause as well.

I am proud of each of you and every one who entered the contest is also a winner as well.

Thank to Martin and Popular Woodworking as well.


----------



## sjdickey (Jan 1, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Ryan, Daniel, and Charlie. Great work guys! Thanks to Martin and Popular Woodworking as well.


----------



## jjohn (Mar 26, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Well done fellows. I know that it had to be very hard for the judges to make that final decision. Kudos to all that entered.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Congrats Ryan, Daniel, and Charlie! Martin you do wonderful things here with this site, and the sponsors of events like these are just great. Looking forward to the next one. I learn a lot just from reading every ones blog about their project.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Ryan, You've had a great couple of months here. Great job.

Daniel and Charlie, also great designs. a very nice job.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Congrats guys - killer designs!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Congradulation to Ryan and all the others that placed in the top six designs. Good job people!

God bless
tom


----------



## Lip (Apr 25, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Congrats Ryan … I really look forward to seeing this come to life … was a beautiful design!


----------



## lobbster (Oct 31, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Ryan…I love your design and I think I knew when I saw it that yours would be the one.


----------



## jeanmarc (Mar 23, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Rayan Daniel charlie.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


What an honour you three!!! Congratulations on the acknowledgment and to Ryan for the "win". I look forward to watching this project unfold.

Well done Martin and PW… well done!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to the winners and all the entrants. Great work!


----------



## jeanmarc (Mar 23, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


I congratulate gaining it for his pieces of furniture .mais for me a library must have the visible books .pour my share it was except subject .je thinks that the second candidate was more in reality of the bookcase


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all the winners, beautiful designs. And way to go Ms. Deb. You Rock, you are getting to be a great wood worker or should I say Lumberjockette. mike


----------



## RyanShervill (Dec 18, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Well isn't this a great surprise! Thank you everyone for your congratulations, I appreciate it.
Thank you also to Martin and PWW for putting this whole thing together. I know the editorial process as a whole isn't easy, but then factor in a contest? Not easy, that's for sure!

Cheers everyone,

Ryan


----------



## pappyjohn (Mar 26, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


A Big Congratulations to Ryan as winning the bookcase challenge, and all the LJ's that came in as runner ups. Great Job and looking forward to seeing the finished bookcase's.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to everyone for entering. The winners look like fun. Looking forward to the article.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Congrats Ryan, Daniel and Charlie. Everyone else who put themselves to the challenge should have a round of applause too. Here's to the next challenge Martin comes up with to make us scratch our heads.

klink!


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Great job everyone! I look forward to seeing the winning design in the magazine.


----------



## MortyNTenon (Apr 19, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Good looking shelves everyone. These challenges do seem to pull the site together and raise some interest. Now its time to start cleaning out the shop. Those cameras catch everything.

Tim


----------



## FloridaNoCypress (Apr 12, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Ryan!

I join others in looking forward to your building your bookcase. I saw some very nice Asian-influenced designs entered and I have to agree with PWW's editors. Yours is the cream of the crop. I would want my wife to see this, too, as we have been slowly recycling the furniture out of our home. She might also like your desgn.

I also want to encourage Daniel and Charilie to build their projects - and maybe submit them to not only PWW but also AWW, FWW, WWJ, Wood, Woodsmith, etc.

I'll do the same with my piano bookcase, although I'm sure that my wife will want something along Ryan's design, as well as others.

Thanks so much to all the contestants for an inspiring gallery of ideas.


----------



## BertJ (Apr 10, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Finally found this site. I agree it should be available from the home page. C'est la vie.

Love the winning design, along with the two runners up. Kudos to all including the fine editors at PWW. I know we will all enjoy seeing this come together as a full-blown article in the magazine.


----------



## AlanY (Mar 19, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Very Curious as to when this piece is going to be featured? It is well over a year since the contest.

Have I missed the publication?
Alan


----------



## RyanShervill (Dec 18, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Soon Alan…Soon 

The project was delayed slightly due to a major flood ruining the first one, but the second round went much better. The photographer was out a couple of weeks ago, so everything is coming together 

Ryan


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


I also was wanting to know the status. I had hoped that it hadn't been forgotten,


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *LumberJocks raised the bar again* with over 50 entries in our Bookcase Challenge. You proved that it's possible to be very creative even with such a common project and you made the judging process extremely tough for the editors of the Popular Woodworking.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see this one myself.


----------

